# Woher robusten Laptop



## Hand

Ich suche eine Alternative zum FieldPG M, der kostet ohne Software ja schon 5000€

Wobei das Teil für Inbetriebnahmen echt Top ist, kann man dank des Griffs auch mal im stehen was machen.

Was benutzt ihr so für Laptops?


----------



## Grollmus

Hallo,

wenn Du ein robustes industrietaugliches Gerät suchst, bekommst Du es auch nicht billiger als das Field-PG. Beim Field-PG hast Du noch den Vorteil, dass Du die SIMATIC-Software billiger bekommst, als wenn Du diese einzeln kaufst.

Für den Büroeinsatz kannst Du jedes beliebige Notebook verwenden. Am besten mit 2 GB Hauptspeicher, damit auch WinCC flexible vernünftig läuft. Wir haben welche von HP und Dell aber auch von Medion (Aldi etc.) im Einsatz. Im Bürobetrieb haben wir mit keinem Problem, außer dass bei den Medions schon zweimal das Board defekt war.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast

Grollmus schrieb:


> Im Bürobetrieb haben wir mit keinem Problem, außer dass bei den Medions schon zweimal das *Board defekt *war.



Wann fangen denn bei dir "Probleme" an ?


----------



## Grollmus

Grollmus schrieb:


> ...außer dass bei den Medions schon zweimal das Board defekt war.


 
Das war ironisch gemeint.

Man muss eben bei Medion Qualitätsabstriche machen.


----------



## o.s.t.

Panasonic Toughbook oder vom Dell Latitude gibts auch ne robuste Ausführung und schau mal in diesem Thread: Was für ein Laptop als PG ?

o.s.t.


----------



## Ralle

Man muß sich auch fragen, ob der wirklich robuste (und damit auch teure)  Laptop wirklich nötig ist. Ich hab nun schon ungefähr meinen 5. "normalen" Laptop im Einsatz. Die waren rel. preiswert (ok, nix Medion sondern DELL und HP). Ich gehe recht sorgsam damit um, bin oft auf Montagen. Bisher ist noch kein Laptop aufgrund von Montagebelastungen gestorben, aber irgendwas passiert immer. Einmal fängt die Festpaltte an, das andere Mal ist die Displayhardware ohne ersichtlichen Grund abgepfiffen, ansonsten gabs noch nichts. Die Frage ist, wenn ich einen Laptop für 1500€ kaufe, oder einen für 4500€ hält der teure Laptop auch 3x so lange? Eigentlich schon aus technischen Gründen kaum möglich, da kommt dann Siemens mit ner neuen Software, oder Microsoft mit Vista und schon wird es eng. Und auch die teuren Geräte verenden an elektonischen Schwachstellen ganz fix. Vielleicht ist es besser, alle 2 Jahre einen neuen Laptop zu kaufen, als alle 6 Jahre? Aber das ist wirklich eine Sache der Ansicht.


----------



## Kleissler

Field PG liegt bei ca. 5000€ inkl. Software und die dinger laufen einfach gut.
Alle schnittstellen on Board MMC Slot usw.
Also wenn ich ein super NoteBook kaufe und die Software und die Adapter S5/S7 usw. dann komm ich mit 5 mile nicht hin.

Gruß


----------



## Ralle

Kleissler schrieb:


> Field PG liegt bei ca. 5000€ inkl. Software und die dinger laufen einfach gut.
> Alle schnittstellen on Board MMC Slot usw.
> Also wenn ich ein super NoteBook kaufe und die Software und die Adapter S5/S7 usw. dann komm ich mit 5 mile nicht hin.
> 
> Gruß



Ja stimmt natürlich, aber angenommen du hast einen Update-Vertrag für Step7 (sinvoll), dann kommt schon beim nächsten PG-Kauf die Frage für dich: "Mit oder ohne Step7" und dann wird durchaus auch ein Laptop inkl. Adapter wieder sinnvoller. Wie gesagt, entscheiden muß das ja eh jeder für sich und rechnen können auch die meißten !


----------



## gepi

Das Panasonic Tough Book liegt bei 3,6T€. Unter folgendem Link

http://www.zdnet.de/mobile/notebooks/0,39023409,39115958,00.htm


Gruß
gepi


----------



## Hand

Es wird wohl ein Thinkpad mit Magnesiumgehäuse werden, das Thoughbook hat leider nur ein 13,3er Display.

Ich denke auch dass alle 2 Jahre ein neues mit aktueller Technik besser ist


----------



## jabba

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann da Ralle nur zustimmen.

Für die Erstausstattung ist ein Field-PG super.
Die gibt es schon mal für 4k€ incl Software. Vor allem für Instandhaltung usw. ist das als Erstausstattung von Interesse.
Aber wer schon seit Jahren mit der Software arbeitet und einen Wartungsvertrag hat, der will nicht das Geld für ein Field-PG ausgeben.
Ich kauf mir alle 18-24 Monate ein einfaches Notebook meist Asus und zur Zeit ein LG, nach der Zeit gehen die eine Ebene tiefer.
Nach zwei Jahren intensiven Einsatz sehen die Notebooks nicht mehr ganz so gut aus, die Field-PG halten vieleicht etwas mehr aus, jedoch kenne ich keines, was so im Einsatz ist wie meine Notebook´s.
Alleine der Preis vom Field-PG setzt eine Nutzung von mehreren Jahren vorraus, nach meiner Erfahrung wir in grösseren Firmen lieber einmal viel Geld ausgegeben aus mehrmals wenig.
Wenn man nicht nur die Siemens Software sondern auch z.B. Anwendungsentwicklung usw. auf dem Notebook macht, hat man lieber eines was dem Zeitgeit und der Technik entspricht , und nicht eines was 4 Jahre alt ist.
Der größte Vorteil von den Dingern sind meines erachtens die Schnittstellen, aber die kaufe ich mir einmal, beim Fied-PG jedesmal.


----------



## mega_ohm

Hand schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Alternative zum FieldPG M, der kostet ohne Software ja schon 5000€
> 
> Wobei das Teil für Inbetriebnahmen echt Top ist, kann man dank des Griffs auch mal im stehen was machen.
> 
> Was benutzt ihr so für Laptops?


5000 € für ein Siemens- Schleppi ??? Das halte ich für ein übles Gerücht.

Natürlich ist die Preispolitik von Siemens 'diskussionswert'. (diese Geräte sind einfach teuer !!! )
Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren ein Field-PG bestellt und sogar vom Einkauf genehmigt bekommen.

*Systembeschreibung:*
_SIMATIC Field PG_
Allgemeine Merkmale 
Aufbauform: Notebook
Prozessor: Mobile Intel Pentium 4, 2,2 GHz inkl. 512 KByte 2nd level cache
Hauptspeicher: 512 MByte
Freie Steckplätze für Erweiterungen
PC-Card (PCMCIA): 2 x Typ II 
Grafik: UMA, 32 MByte Grafikspeicher; Externer Monitor max. 1600 x 1200
Display: 14,1"-TFT-Display, Auflösung 1024 x 768
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Professional 
Laufwerke 
Festplatte: 80 GByte; 2,5"
DVD-ROM/CD-RW: 24/10/24-fach
DVD-ROM/DVD -R/-RW: 2/1/8-fach (DVD), 16/10/24-fach (CD-ROM) 
Diskettenlaufwerk: 1,44 MByte; 3,5"
Schnittstellen 
PROFIBUS-DP/MPI: 12 Mbit/s (CP 5611-kompatibel)
COM 1: 25-polige Sub-D Buchse; TTY; über I-Box
Programmierschnittstelle
für Memory Cards, Micro Cards und S5 EPROM-Module (über Adapter)
Ethernet: 10/100 Mbit/s (CP 1411-kompatibel)
USB 2.0 1 x high power, 1 x low power
PC-Card (PCMCIA) 1 x Typ III oder 2 x Typ II
VGA 1 x
COM 2 (seriell) 9-polig Sub-D Stifte; V.24; über I-Cablex
Parallel: (LPT 1) 25-polig Sub-D Buchse; ECC/ECP; über I-Cable
*WinXP Professional (engl.), Simatic S7 und ProTool vorinstalliert.*

Der Preis für das Field-PG war damals mit 4300€ lt. Online- Katalog gesichtet.
Der tatsächliche Kaufpreis lag bei 3270€ (*ggg gigantisch für ein Laptop) + komplett Vorinstall (XP-Prof), s5, s7, microWin + alle derzeit (vor 2 Jahren) verfügbaren ProTools, kompl. Vollversion von DriveMon (Zugriff auf alle SimoVert-VC, Micro-/ Midimaster) PLUS (ich mußte es mal groß schreiben) ein Update für ein weiteres Jahr und eine 24h- Hotline.
Für eine Privatperson ist diese Geschichte sicher nebensächlich... für eine Firma ist das aber tatsächlich wie Weihnachten, Geburtstag und Ostern in einem...
Dieses PG ist (fast) unkaputtbar... das Einzigste, was man wirklich noch investieren sollte, ist eine opt. Maus. Dieses Touchpanel ist so unbedienbar, wie das gesamte Gerät unkaputtbar ist. Schlimmste Fehlbedienung wird ohne Nachfrage ausgeführt... ich weiß es aus Erfahrung. (Die vorherigen PG's waren m.M. auch dadurch besser, weil sie alle Schnittstellen onboard hatten, während man mit diesem PG mit Adaptern unterwegs sein muß und einen Trackball als Eingabegerät hatten. Dieser verschmutze zwar, war aber recht leicht zu säubern. Dieses Touchpanel ist bei Staub, Feuchtigkeit, verschmutze Finger...  einfach bei allen Servicebedingungen unbedienbar).
Dieses Gerät ist schwer (für einen Klapp-PC), aber es gibt seinen Geist auch unter extremsten Bedingungen nicht auf. Ich nehme dieses PG mit unter Anlagen, um Feldgeräte auszulesen. Metallstaub, Öl, 'dreckszeug' kann dieses Gerät nicht beeindrucken, wenn man ein opt. Nagetier anstöpselt.

Dazu gibt es einen beispielhaften Support. 
Ich finde, daß 'S' [nur, um das Ganze nicht in einer Werbeveranstaltung ausarten zu lassen.. schreibe ich ab jetzt ein großes 'S'] kein anderer Hersteller von Antrieben, Umrichtern und dem KnowHow (realen !!! 24h- Service) in den Segmenten Antriebstechnik & Support, Automatisierung, kostenlosen Updates für Firmware von FU's und für mich am *allerwichtigsten*... 
wirklich 24h für alle Ausfälle (die mit 'S' zusammenhängen) einen planbaren Weg mit einem Ansprechpartner sucht und findet.

Diese Firma mit 'S' war möglicherweise durch Fehlmanagement etc. nicht in der Lage, meine Handyreihe weiterhin zu bereichern (das ist ein privates Problem), hat mir aber für ein defektes Mobiltelefon einen sehr fairen Reperaturpreis angeboten.
Als Elektriker würde ich meinem ärgsten Feind nicht empfehlen, einen 'S'- Verteiler zu kaufen, Befehls- und Bedienbauteile, die einfach nur Schrott sind (weil billig 'gestrickt').
Im Service und in der Kulanz (privat... genauso wie über die Firma, in der ich angestellt bin) kenne ich aber keinen besseren Anbieter !!!
Ich habe erlebt !!!, daß ich einen Hauptantrieb (Mot., 260KW) in der Nacht von Samstag zu Sonntag von dieser Firma (natürlich zusätzlich zu den Eil-lieferkosten) zugesichert bekam und dieser Motor um 6.30 Uhr (sonntags !!) bei mir in der Halle stand, um eingebaut zu werden !!!

*Fazit:*
Diese Firma scheint manchmal  teuer zu sein. 
Hauptsächlich für Industrie- Kunden kenne ich aber nix Besseres.
Einerseits gibt es dazu aber einen gigantischen Service (ich kenne viele Hersteller, aber keinen besseren Service), andererseits Rabatte (die auch ich nicht so recht nachvollziehen kann... weniger Rabatte und dementsprechend billigere Preise würden es m.M. nach auch tun)....
Zum Thema zurück:
Diese Industrie- Schleppis werden von Fujitsu-'S' gebastelt.
Sie werden brutal teuer, aber gut konfiguriert (ein paar Adapter weniger würde ich mir noch wünschen) vertickt, sind dafür robust, laufstabil und langlebig.
Ich habe noch den Vorvorgänger in der Werkstatt zu stehen. der Akku ist tot (ein riesiges Minus, welches auch bei dem <neuen> PG nicht restlos gelöst wurde, Tiefentladung ist immer noch möglich), aber ansonsten... Daumen hoch !!!
Ich habe bei dem Vorgängermodell sogar noch nichtmal das Problem von Adaptern für irgendwelche Schnittstellen >>> also auch mit einem fast 6 Jahre alten (das Vorgängermodell) Gerät kann ich mit entsprechenden Software- Updates in der oberen Liga mitspielen (mit Geschwindigkeitseinbußen). Die meisten Masch.bau-Firmen- Programmierer kommen mit "DELLigen" Laptops daher. Die sind leichter, optisch schöner... bei einem Defekt z.b. des Netzteils kann man aber nichteinmal innerhalb von 12h mit einer Mitarbeit dieses Gerätes rechnen, obwohl ein 'delliger' PC- Sevice vor Ort ist.

Die PG's der Firma mit 'S' sind teuer, gut... am Preis darf verzweifelt werden.


----------



## TobiasA

Netzteile sind echt ein Krampf... Leute, kauft euch nie ein Yakumo Notebook. Ich arme unwissende Sau habe damals zugegriffen, bevor ich mit dem ganzen Kram angefangen habe, es ist die letzte Kacke. Das Notebook ist laut (was für die Fabrikhalle jetzt mal egal ist), es hat ein enormes thermisches Problem (wobei es die Anwendungen auf der Arbeit gut packt, aber ich habe eine Pappe, die ich hinten unterlegen kann, wenn's ihm mal wieder zu warm wird), und nach exakt zwei Jahren war das Netzteil platt. Nicht mal Yakumo selbst konnte mir die exakten Daten des Netzteils geben, im Media Markt sollte das Ding ab 280 Euro zu haben sein, und die Polarität konnte mir auch kein Mensch sagen. Habe dann das alte Netzteil aufgehebelt und gemessen, auf welcher Seite des Pins der Schirm lag....

Mit dem Support von Siemens habe ich aber auch schon andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Ohne diese Value Card kannst du es vergessen, irgendjemanden vom Support an die Strippe zu kriegen, es sei denn, man hat irgendwelche Connections. "Wir rufen Sie dann bis morgen um 15:45 an..." Prima, ich steh' heut beim Kunden- und mein Kollege hat die Karte. Aber die Leute sind kompetent und können sogar einen Absturz einer PCU50 anhand der Fehlermeldung und des Speicherabbilds exakt deuten.
Dafür hat mein USB-MPI-Adapter drei Wochen gebraucht, bis ich das Ding wieder von der Reparatur zurück in der Hand hatte. Hätte denen wohl nicht erzählen dürften, dass ich mein Step7 privat pflege  

Es kommt auch immer drauf an- in 'nem Sägewerk geht nichts über ein Field PG. Wenn ich (Werkzeugmaschinenhandel und -Service) Änderungen an der PLC mache, dann wasche ich mir halt vorher die Hände, und wenn das Kabel wirklich im Kühlschmierstoff- Siff liegt, dann wird's halt mit 'nem Lappen schön sauber abgeputzt. Da braucht's kein Field PG.

Das mit den Handys ist aber echt plöt. Mein altes M55 war unkaputtbar, hat bloß einmal das Adressbuch verloren. Aber dank Datensicherung...
Jetzt, mit dem neuen BenQ- Geraffel, da geht gar nix. Ich kriege nicht mal mein Telefonbuch gesichert...

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## dpd80

Also ich bin mit meinem Field-PG M total zufrieden. OK, es ist teuer, aber bei Inbetriebnahmen oder auf Fehlersuche fühle ich mich damit viel wohler, als mit nem Notebook für den Hausgebrauch.

Wenn ich selbstständig wär und das Teil selbst kaufen müsste, würde ich das aber vielleicht auch anders sehen.  


Für mich optimal: Schneller Rechner mit 2GB Ram und 19 Zoll TFT (oder größer) im Büro und Das Field PG für unterwegs.


----------



## zotos

dpd80 schrieb:


> ...
> Für mich optimal: Schneller Rechner mit 2GB Ram und 19 Zoll TFT (oder größer) im Büro und Das Field PG für unterwegs.



 Echt zwei Rechner?

 Ich nutze in der Firma (wie die Meisten Kollegen) nur ein Notebook mit Dockingstation und zweitem Monitor (19").
 Aber bei meinen IBs steht das Notebook ja meist sicher auf einem Tisch neben der Maschine und bekommt eh meist wenig ab. Zwei Rechner wären für mich keine gute Wahl. 

 Ich kenne das aber aus dem Anlagenbau wo man das Teil auch mal schnell an einer Ecke braucht wo kein Platz  und auch Erschütterungen vorkommen,  da ist ein Robustes Notebook wie z.B. Das FieldPG sicher die bessere Wahl. 

 Bei manch einem kommt es mir aber auch so vor als ob wir alle Geländewagen fahren müssten weil wir ja mal auf Schotter stoßen könnten. Darum gibt es ja auch so viele von diesen SUVs ;o)


----------



## zotos

Fundstück:
http://de.kontron.com/index.php?id=82&cat=20

Ich kenne den Hersteller und der steckt auch in vielen IPC drin aber die Notebooks sind mir unbekannt sehen aber klasse aus. Bis auf die dämlichen Griffe und die zu schwache Leistung und den zu kleinen Monitor. Dazu kommt noch der hohe Preis. Ich bin froh das mir das Toshiba Terca reicht ;o)


----------



## Joe

Tag zusammen,
wir haben bei uns im Betrieb jetzt Laptops von Alienware angeschafft. Die Dinger kann man, von der Leistung her, locker mit einem Desktop vergleichen. AMD 64 Turion mit 2,4 GHz, 2 GB Ram, 160GB HDD mit Raidsystem, ...
Das beste ist aber das Display, welche mit 17" eine Auflösung von 1920x1200 bringt. Das ist natürlich für WinCC flexible mehr als super um z.B. eine Visu mit einem  MP370 15" zu erstellen.
Dieses Laptop (Aurora m9700) lässt sich Alienware aber auch zahlen:
Mit meiner gewählten Ausstattung liegt es bei 4300€ Brutto.
Ansonsten macht es einen recht robusten Eindruck...


----------



## Oberchefe

wenn's stabil sein soll:

http://de.kontron.com/index.php?id=82&cat=20

sind aber, wen wundert's, nicht wirklich billig.


----------



## zotos

Oberchefe schrieb:


> wenn's stabil sein soll:
> 
> http://de.kontron.com/index.php?id=82&cat=20
> 
> sind aber, wen wundert's, nicht wirklich billig.



haste meinen Beitrag übersehen?


----------



## dpd80

zotos schrieb:


> Echt zwei Rechner?
> 
> .....




So muss man auf seinem PG auch wenigstens nicht die ganze andere Software installieren, die man nicht unbedingt bei einer Inbetriebnahme braucht. Siemens hat schon manchmal Probleme mit anderer "nicht Siemens-Software"


----------



## zotos

dpd80 schrieb:


> So muss man auf seinem PG auch wenigstens nicht die ganze andere Software installieren, die man nicht unbedingt bei einer Inbetriebnahme braucht. Siemens hat schon manchmal Probleme mit anderer "nicht Siemens-Software"



Soll ja keine Kritik sein. Jeder hat ja seine eigene Vorstellung beim Arbeiten. Aber wenn ich gerade an Siemens mit den Lizensen denke muss man ja auch immer diese hin dund her verschieben und auch beide Rechner immer schön brav updaten sei es das Betriebssystem, anti-Viren-Programm, Arbeitstools usw.  Ich habe gerade bei den Inbetriebnahmen viel Software zum ersten mal  im Einsatz. Mir wäre das zu stressig.

Wo bei ich mir vorstellen kann das man so ein Robustes Notebook, wie z.B. das Field-PG das ja einen Stolzen Preis hat, länger im einsatz hat wie ich mein Notebook das max. 3 Jahre im Dienst ist.

Es kommt wohl stark auf das Einsatzgebiet an. Wo habt ihr die meisten defekte an Eueren Notebooks? Bei uns sind es meist die Tasterturen, auch ohne Einwirkung von Getränken ;O)


----------



## Oberchefe

> haste meinen Beitrag übersehen?



Selbstverfreilich. Kann aber dazu sagen daß wir vor längerem (486er bzw. Pentium 1 Zeiten) welche im Einsatz hatten. Leider sind solche Geräte relativ schnell veraltet, daher setzen wir mittlerweile Standardgeräte namhafter Hersteller ein.


----------



## dpd80

zotos schrieb:


> Soll ja keine Kritik sein. Jeder hat ja seine eigene Vorstellung beim Arbeiten. Aber wenn ich gerade an Siemens mit den Lizensen denke muss man ja auch immer diese hin dund her verschieben und auch beide Rechner immer schön brav updaten sei es das Betriebssystem, anti-Viren-Programm, Arbeitstools usw. Ich habe gerade bei den Inbetriebnahmen viel Software zum ersten mal im Einsatz. Mir wäre das zu stressig.
> 
> ......


Hab ich auch nicht als Kritik aufgefasst. 
Das mit den Lizenzen klappt eigentlich ganz gut, das mit dem Rechner neben dem PG kam eigentlich hauptsächlich deswegen, weil mein altes PG nicht wirklich schnell war (Flex lässt grüßen) und der Rechner eben gerade zur verfügung stand.


----------



## TobiasA

Davon ab: Ich finde das Arbeiten an einem PC um Längen angenehmer als das Klimpern auf 'nem Notebook. Was am Laptop aber toll ist, ist, dass ich da einen Monitor anschließen kann und einen 2-Monitor-Betrieb machen kann, auf dem ich auf dem einen programmiere und mir auf dem zweiten Pläne, Handbücher etc. angucken kann.
Mit dem Zweiten sieht man besser  

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## zotos

TobiasA schrieb:


> Davon ab: Ich finde das Arbeiten an einem PC um Längen angenehmer als das Klimpern auf 'nem Notebook. Was am Laptop aber toll ist, ist, dass ich da einen Monitor anschließen kann und einen 2-Monitor-Betrieb machen kann, auf dem ich auf dem einen programmiere und mir auf dem zweiten Pläne, Handbücher etc. angucken kann.
> Mit dem Zweiten sieht man besser
> 
> Gruß, Tobias





zotos schrieb:


> ...
> Ich nutze in der Firma (wie die Meisten Kollegen) nur ein Notebook mit Dockingstation und zweitem Monitor (19").
> ...



An der Dockingstation ist selbstverständlich auch eine Tastertur und eine Maus angeschlossen. Obwohl ich das Tippen auf dem Notebook nicht als unangenehm empfinde.

Gibt es für so ein Field-PG eigentlich auch eine Dockingstation?


----------



## Boxy

Also ich bin eigentlich von den Field PG auch fast überzeugt.
Habe bei uns in der Firma mehrere für unsere Elektriker eingerichtet und auch Online getestet.
In der Konstruktion haben wir bisher immer Power PG's eingesetzt.
Bei den Power PG's sind die Tastaturen ganz gut gewesen. Dies gibt es ja jetzt nicht mehr. Diese waren aber eigentlich nix fürs reisen, da waren die Field besser. 
Preislich sind die Field mit dem was man so bekommt eigentlich super.
Nur leider hinkt die Ausstattung der Zeit hinterher.

Wir setzen nun HP/Compaq nw8440 ein. 
Die sind relativ leicht und bauen nicht so hoch, daher ist die Tastatur ganz angenehm. Die Grafikpower ist auch ganz gut und die Auflösung auch!
Die Widescreen Anzeige ist auch ganu angenehm beim Online Betrieb, da man nicht nur das VKE  betrachten kann.
Das gute an den Teilen ist auch, die Festplatte ist gegen Vibrationen und so sehr gut geschützt!
Vom Preis her ist es eine gute Lösung, da wir von den alten PG's Update Vertäge haben.

Ich persönlich finde das Notebook nun eigentlich besser als das Field PG, da ich mit dem Fugzeug viel auf Reisen bin und auch so ständig dann den Rechner hin und her tranportiere. Ebenso mache ich viele Schulungen und Präsentationen, von daher ist für mich eine eingebaute MPI nicht so wichtig, sondern wie schon geschrieben auch Grafikpower und Rechnerleistung. Ebenfalls hat der HP/Compaq eine RS232 eingebaut, was viele neuere Notbooks nicht haben. Die PCMCIA MPI funktioniert ohne Probleme! 
Auch mit der Tastatur habe ich bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt und setzte das Notebook überall ein! 

Aber für Service im Haus und wenn man nicht viel mit dem Flatterman unterwegs ist, sind die Field PG's sehr gut! Und wenn man entsprechend Rabatt bei Siemens bekommt auch vom Preis sehr interessant! Einzigst finde ich den Bildschirm nicht so toll! Das mit den Mouse-Pads ist überall das selbe Problem, da war das PG740 und der Trackball viel besser 
Das Gehäuse bein Field ist echt robust, muß man schon zugeben. Früher war ich ein Verfechter für Siemens PG's, aber heute denke ich fast mehr für die Notebooks, da mit den neueren S7 Versionen auch immer mehr Power benötigt wird! Ebenfalls ist mein Notebook halt schneller und das merke ich halt bei der Arbeit da ich Hauptsächlich IB's und Konstruktion mache!


----------



## dpd80

zotos schrieb:


> An der Dockingstation ist selbstverständlich auch eine Tastertur und eine Maus angeschlossen. Obwohl ich das Tippen auf dem Notebook nicht als unangenehm empfinde.
> 
> Gibt es für so ein Field-PG eigentlich auch eine Dockingstation?


 
Ich glaube nicht, aber einen zweiten Monitor, Maus und Tastatur kann man ja trotzdem am PG anschließen.


----------



## TobiasA

dpd80 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, aber einen zweiten Monitor, Maus und Tastatur kann man ja trotzdem am PG anschließen.


 
Für unser PG740 bräuchte man ja sowieso 'n halben Wandschrank als Docking Station  

Mir sind die Notebook- Tastaturen immer ein wenig flach und die Bildschirme etwas niedrig. Aber ich bin ja auch immer noch ein Fan meines alten 19"- Röhrenmonitors. Ich liebäugle noch mit einem 21"- Röhrenmonitor, müsste aber dazu meinen Schreibtisch verstärken    

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## zotos

TobiasA schrieb:


> ...
> Aber ich bin ja auch immer noch ein Fan meines alten 19"- Röhrenmonitors. Ich liebäugle noch mit einem 21"- Röhrenmonitor, müsste aber dazu meinen Schreibtisch verstärken
> ...



Mach doch einen neuen Thread auf: Woher robusten Schreibtisch bekommen ;o)


----------



## TobiasA

zotos schrieb:


> Mach doch einen neuen Thread auf: Woher robusten Schreibtisch bekommen ;o)


 
Ach, ich hab' unter meinen alten Schreibtisch einfach einen fünften Fuß vom Obi drunter geschraubt, der den Ausleger vom Monitor festhält. Dann zwölf Schräubchen 5,5 x ewiglang, und dann wackelt da nischt mehr  

Hier an der Arbeit hab' ich ja was robustes. Außerdem haben wir schon Flachbildschirme (also die Leute, die einen Fest-PC haben).
Flachbildschirme sind nur blöd, wenn du irgendeine andere Auflösung hast als die, für die sie angegeben sind, dann rechnet der runter und alles sieht verschwommen aus...

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## nade

Also als Stabieler Eigenbau kann ich da nur eine 3cm dicke Küchenarbeitsplatte und die Schwerlastregalarme empfehlen. 
OK, OK fürn brudal schweren Farblaser reichts und halt um anderes drauf zu stellen, nein nicht die Sekretärin draufhocken, weil das würde glaub selbst bei nem "tapeziertem Knochengestell" zur überladung führen, und eine Selbstmordkandidatin mehr. 
Was bestimmt stabiel ist, wäre auch ein aus 20mm Hartox zusammen geschweißter Tisch, probleme da halt... sau schwer...und evtl zu schwer für die Decke, wenn nicht Erdgeschoss.... zu unhandlich.


----------



## TobiasA

nade schrieb:


> Also als Stabieler Eigenbau kann ich da nur eine 3cm dicke Küchenarbeitsplatte und die Schwerlastregalarme empfehlen.
> OK, OK fürn brudal schweren Farblaser reichts und halt um anderes drauf zu stellen, nein nicht die Sekretärin draufhocken, weil das würde glaub selbst bei nem "tapeziertem Knochengestell" zur überladung führen, und eine Selbstmordkandidatin mehr.
> Was bestimmt stabiel ist, wäre auch ein aus 20mm Hartox zusammen geschweißter Tisch, probleme da halt... sau schwer...und evtl zu schwer für die Decke, wenn nicht Erdgeschoss.... zu unhandlich.


 

Ich hab' da was... 20er Einschlaganker in 'ner 35'er Kernbohrung. Da kannst du 'n flotten Dreier drauf machen, und das Ding hält  
Vermutlich kann man damit Elefanten anketten oder einen ganzen Balkon verankern...

Für mein Werkzeug habe ich mir ein Regal geschweißt. Ist eigentlich auch noch recht handlich, wenn man die Winkelprofile geschickt anordnet. Die Einlegeböden sind aus 15'er Spanplatten, und genauso groß wie die Kiste. Sonst fehlt mir der Platz für meine ganzen Kisten...

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## schnappmatik

Ich nutze ebenfalls einen "normalen" Laptop, muß schließlich auf die Pfennige gucken 
Mit Medion bin ich eingestiegen, die taugen nix. Bin nun bei ASUS gelandet, ausreichend schnell, preiswert und sehr zuverlässig. Die aktuelle XP-Installation läuft jetzt ziemlich genau 10000 Stunden .
Für ganz dreckige Maschinen habe ich noch ein altes Thinkpad, unkaputtbar, mit DOS und 1000 Schnittstellen.
vg schnappmatik


----------

